# deep scratches from boxes



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Have any pics? Riding rails and boxes WILL scratch your board


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I would say that they were probably caused by park features, such as unsmooth rails, small screws sticking up, small rocks or sharp ice in the snow etc. You have to expect this as the metal rails in the park are harder than the base of your snow board.

Give it a wax and they would all become hidden if there is no major scratches.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Little scratches are to be expected when you go in the park, dont worry about it.


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

wear and tear bud. Snowboards are gonna get scratched up no matter what. Just make sure to wax your board time to time and you will be good to go. I got the brand new GNU park pickle last year which i litterly had to live off of tuna for a month at school to afford. Ended up smashing the nose trying to gap onto a handrail regardless the nose is fucked but as long as it still rides im happy


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

i think the scratches are from me riding the corners of the boxes when i was learning 50/50s


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nickx said:


> i think the scratches are from me riding the corners of the boxes when i was learning 50/50s


Good for you. Perhaps, if you are concerned about the scratches, you should take it to a board shop and ask for a tune. They will be able to sort the scratches out.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

i was just curious if it was normal.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, its normal.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's very normal. Don't worry about them. It will happen everytime your base touches a park feature, or natural terrain for that matter. Scratches happen, boards survive.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

If they are really deep you can fill them with ptex. When you ride, water will pool in the gouges and it'll slow you down


----------

